# Cableado telefonico: porque cuatro cables?



## jbv (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola. Si no me equivoco, en telefonía analógica se usan solo dos cables. ¿Alguien sabe para que se usan los otros dos, ya que muchas veces la manguera telefónica viene con dos pares de cobre?

Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 14, 2007)

Si observas bien, la mayoría de los cables telefónicos actuales, suministrados para extensiones o, para la conexión primaria del Terminal a la línea, vienen con un sólo par: Cables Rojo y Verde. Quedan ubicados al centro del cable y, por ende, del conector RJ11.

La norma anterior era que, el cable de conexión, portase 4 cables, 2 pares. Esto debido a que, los aparatos antiguos, consumían corrientes elevada y, para evitar sobrecargas en la líneas, éstos traían la previsión para que, una vez descolgado uno de los aparatos, desconectara los otros, siempre y cuando los hubiera.

Los cables centrales quedaban conectados a la acometida telefónica pasaban directamente al terminal Nº 1, mientras que el par exterior, iba conectado al terminal Nº 2. Descolgado el Nº 1, el Nº 2, quedaba sin línea.
Actualmente no se utiliza.

Espero haber sido claro.

mcrven


----------



## jbv (Dic 14, 2007)

Ha quedado claro.

Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 14, 2007)

aisss!
Se usaban para la conexión con ciertos Teletax (tarificadores). y con marcadores automáticos (para descolgar y llamar sin levantar el auricular) también se podía desconectar a voluntad el disco a través de ellos.

Saludos 

(consumo? la central nunca ha dado más de 50mA (El cable usual en teléfonos (Multipar) es el llamado "cuarenta y medio" (0,405mm de diametro) Una tirada de trescientos metros (no es nada exagerado) ¿Qué intensidad puede pasar?.
Los góndola llevaban tres, los heraldos dos (los más antiguos)


----------



## aguabba (Dic 25, 2007)

nose q corriente tienen las lineas... pero una vez me dio una buena descarga y hasta me dejo una marca... era la linea q baja directamente hasta la casa... luego nose x donde pasa...

saludos


----------



## jol (Ene 4, 2008)

bueno las lineas telefonicas manejan 50v o aproximado eso al momento de entrar la llamado. creo que cuando no se genera alguna el voltaje es minimo. bueno eso por lo menos en mi Pais.


----------

